# So many error codes i dont know where to begin.



## bcarlson89 (Aug 31, 2011)

Im new to Volkswagens and just ran the software to check the codes and im overwhelmed. Any advice at all would help. im wondering if maybe there can be just one problem that causes all of these code to appear. 

thanks in advance for any input. 

Tuesday,30,August,2011,18:38:03:44380 
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.4 (x64) 
Data version: 20110418 



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


Chassis Type: 1C - VW New Beetle 
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 17 19 22 25 26 29 35 37 39 46 54 56 65 75 

VIN: 3VWCK31C44M404114 Mileage: 260850km/162084miles 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 01: Engine Labels: None 
Part No: 06A 906 032 MS 
Component: 2l LEV2 NB AG4 G 5431 
Coding: 00003 
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 7BFE35054375 
3VWCK31C44M404114 VWZ5Z0C6218373 

10 Faults Found: 
19497 - Powertrain Databus: Implausible Engine Temp. Message from Inst. Panel 
P3041 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent 
16585 - Injector: Cylinder 1 (N30): Circuit Malfunction 
P0201 - 35-00 - - 
16684 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
P0300 - 35-00 - - 
16685 - Cylinder 1: Misfire Detected 
P0301 - 35-00 - - 
18613 - Performance Malfunction in Cooling System 
P2181 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent 
16486 - Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70): Signal too Low 
P0102 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent 
18060 - Please check DTC Memory of Transmission Controller 
P1652 - 35-00 - - 
16705 - Engine Speed Sensor (G28): Implausible Signal 
P0321 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent 
16501 - Engine Coolant Temp. Sensor (G62): Signal too Low 
P0117 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent 
16497 - Intake Air Temp. Sensor (G42): Signal too High 
P0113 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent 
Readiness: 0000 0000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 01M-927-733.lbl 
Part No: 01M 927 733 MG 
Component: AG4 Getriebe 01M 5046 
Coding: 00000 
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 8102C7EDA199 

2 Faults Found: 
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
35-10 - - - Intermittent 
01314 - Engine Control Module 
49-00 - No Communications 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1C0-907-37x-ABS.lbl 
Part No: 1C0 907 379 L 
Component: ABS FRONT MK60 0101 
Coding: 0004097 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 336EDD252BA5 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1T0-909-605.lbl 
Part No: 6Q0 909 605 AB 
Component: 05 AIRBAG VW71 0509 
Coding: 0012341 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 77F629357F5D 

Part No: 1C0 959 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 004 0004 

9 Faults Found: 
01738 - Crash Sensor for Front Airbag; Drivers Side (G283) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent 
02511 - Control Module for Seat Occupied Recognition (J706) 
014 - Defective - Intermittent 
01217 - Side Airbag Igniter; Driver Side (N199) 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent 
01218 - Side Airbag Igniter; Passenger Side (N200) 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent 
02511 - Control Module for Seat Occupied Recognition (J706) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent 
00591 - Seat Belt Switch; Driver (E24) 
006 - Short to Plus - Intermittent 
00592 - Seat Belt Switch; Passenger (E25) 
006 - Short to Plus - Intermittent 
02511 - Control Module for Seat Occupied Recognition (J706) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent 
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1C0-920-x4x.lbl 
Part No: 1C0 920 951 
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRS. M73 V02 
Coding: 11232 
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: DEB8DC9170A7 
3VWCK31C44M404114 VWZ5Z0C6218373 

2 Faults Found: 
01314 - Engine Control Module 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent 
01039 - Coolant Temperature Sensor (G2) 
30-10 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl 
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN V022 
Coding: 00006 
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: F0E492299A33 

1 Fault Found: 
01314 - Engine Control Module 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1C0-959-799.lbl 
Part No: 1C0 959 799 G 
Component: 2K Komfortgerát HLO 0004 
Coding: 00064 
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 3B7EF50503F5 

Part No: 1C2959802A 
Component: 2K Tõrsteuer.FS KLO 0202 

Part No: 1C2959801A 
Component: 2K Tõrsteuer.BF KLO 0202 

9 Faults Found: 
01330 - Central Control Module for Central Convenience (J393) 
53-10 - Supply Voltage Too Low - Intermittent 
00928 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Front Driver Side (F220) 
54-10 - Incorrectly Equipped - Intermittent 
00929 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Front Passenger Side (F221) 
54-10 - Incorrectly Equipped - Intermittent 
01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded 
35-00 - - 
01331 - Door Control Module; Driver Side (J386) 
53-10 - Supply Voltage Too Low - Intermittent 
00912 - Window Regulator Switch; Front Left (E40) 
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent 
00928 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Front Driver Side (F220) 
27-00 - Implausible Signal 
01332 - Door Control Module; Passenger Side (J387) 
53-10 - Supply Voltage Too Low - Intermittent 
01359 - Internal Central Locking Switch; Passenger Side (E198) 
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1J0-035-18x-56.lbl 
Part No: 1C0 035 157 D 
Component: Radio DE2 0006 
Coding: 06031 
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 1D3A1B9DBD21 

3 Faults Found: 
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent 
00856 - Radio Antenna 
36-10 - Open Circuit - Intermittent 
65535 - Internal Control Module Memory Error 
00-10 - - - Intermittent 

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

I would start by clearning the codes and seeing if, and which ones if they do, come back. That's certainly a lot of codes to go through. 

Any more info on the car?


----------



## bcarlson89 (Aug 31, 2011)

04 beetle 
2.0 
non-turbo 
FDF transmission 
those are the test results after clearing unfortunately.


----------



## bcarlson89 (Aug 31, 2011)

it runs pretty darn rough like an injector is out or timing is off. 
seems like hardly any power and sometimes it wont shift down when it needs to.


----------



## Mxkmster (Dec 8, 2010)

*ck engine light*

Good thing to do first is the easy stuff. Misfires: start with spark plugs. Check the type. The wrong type can cause misfires, plat. laser tips are the way to go for plugs. If you dont have the money to dash out and pick some up then regap the plugs you have to about.827 this is close to what new plugs come from VW. As for injector one is you can check to see that it operates. The fastest way to check is to run a output test to see that fuel is being moved through it. Clogged injector is as good as a dead one so check to see what the spray pattern is. Removing and checking is the harder way but can give you a definate idea.

Temp sensor is another easy one. Replace it and the tricky part is repair the wiring. Normally what happens with these is the sensor goes bad and the wiring get corrosion inside. The most effective fix is to get a new connector housing and the wires. Do what is called a pig tail wiring repair.

Performance cooling malfuction is going to be either thermostat is sticking or waterpump propellar is crack. The only fix for both is replace them. Water pump involves timing belt so besure you can handle doing it before you start.

As for the intake temp sensor and the MAF. The fast way to check both is to go to the value block reading and see what the G/s air flow reading is. If it is above 2.3 with the engine off key on then you have a problem with corrosion on terminal 5 to the MAF. Another good thing to do is disconnect the maf and see that it changes. If it doesnt change much then again pigtail wiring repair is another helpful fix. With the connector pluged back in check the temp for the intake air using electronic aerosol spray inside and see if the temp reading changes. It should get really cold.

Engine speed sensor. This one is basic just replace the sensor and you should be home free


----------



## bcarlson89 (Aug 31, 2011)

thanks for the imput.
ill let you know how everything goes.


----------



## MyOtherRidesAVette (Nov 13, 2010)

You seem to have a lot of issues besides just the ones related to engine performance. Try running all your fault codes here, and look for common denominators.

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...ss-Tech Wiki&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13140228418431

It appears you have a VAG-COM?, are you running the freeware or the subscription software? Many electronic parts can be checked with the VAG-COM. A Bentley Repair Manual (DVD-ROM) is also invaluable. But the Ross-Tech Wiki is the ticket for fault codes for a starting point.

MORAV


----------



## bcarlson89 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Progress!!*

so i pulled the injectors and sure enough one was not firing.
the injector was fine and so was the computer, turns out that a rat had chewed the wire that powered the injector... 

Anyways, its all patched up and the car runs great but ive still got check engine light on.

Im hoping that i might just be able to reset the system and the check engine light will go off since it runs great now.

is there any way to clear the codes without the vag-com/proper software/cable?


----------

